
World fails to meet a single target to stop destruction of nature – UN report - pera
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/sep/15/every-global-target-to-stem-destruction-of-nature-by-2020-missed-un-report-aoe
======
eindiran
FTA:

> From tackling pollution to protecting coral reefs, the international
> community did not fully achieve any of the 20 Aichi biodiversity targets
> agreed in Japan in 2010 to slow the loss of the natural world. It is the
> second consecutive decade that governments have failed to meet targets.

Though this is a bit better:

> The 20 Aichi biodiversity targets are broken down into 60 separate elements
> to monitor overall progress. Of those, seven have been achieved, 38 have
> shown progress and 13 elements have shown no progress. Progress remains
> unknown for two elements.

It seems like conservation of "vital biodiversity areas" is improving, but the
situation for marine ecosystems is not improving (with regard to overfishing,
coastal development, pollution, or climate change/ocean acidification). Marine
ecosystem preservation seems like a tragedy of the commons issue, and this is
the result. The lands in your nation are directly yours and there can be
national movements to improve them. But the oceans are everyone's, in the
sense that they can be harmed by any nation's inability to curb pollution,
overfishing, etc. Eg 10 rivers as the source of 88 - 95% of all plastic in the
ocean[0].

[0]
[http://oceanrep.geomar.de/43169/4/es7b02368_si_001.pdf](http://oceanrep.geomar.de/43169/4/es7b02368_si_001.pdf)

------
zaro
Is that really suprising ? All the world powers are preocuppied with wars (
both hot and economic) , neocolonialism , and keeping the inssanely broken and
injust finnacial system from collapisng.

Enviromment and the ecosystems are like ecomosists like to says externlaities.

